# Einstieg in jMonkeyEngine



## CodeBase (12. Jul 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich freue mich da ich es zu euch geschafft habe. Meine Name ist Christoph und ich bin 25 Jahre alt, bin leidenschaftlicher programmierer und arbeite auch Beruflich in der Brance.
Ich habe mir in letzter zeit C++ beigebracht und ich muss sagen macht echt spass . Ich wollte meinen Horizont ein bisschen erweitern und bin auf die Engine jMonkey gestoßen. 

Ich habe mir die Tutorials angeschaut und arbeite damit. Vom Prinzip her ist Java nicht recht anders und ich vestehe die Syntax. Mein Problem ist das ich noch nicht genau weiß wie ich jetzt ein Spiel beginne ? ???:L

Im C++ habe ich nur mit der LIB SFML gearbeitet und den rest rundherum selber geschrieben (AssetManager, ScriptManager, GamestateManager usw.) in der jMonkey engine gibt es vieles ja schon. Wenn ich im C++ ein Spiel geschrieben habe dann habe ich mit dem GameState begonnen und das ausgearbeitet. Das ganze will mir in Java nicht wirklich gelingen da ich den zusammenhang noch nicht ganz verstanden habe. Da ich aber ein Mensch bin der Code lesen muss damit er es versteht habe ich ein Problem, ich finde einfach kein Tut oder dergleichen das von Grundauf ein Spiel beschreibt. 

Vll kann mir einer von euch helfen und mir ein paar codebeispiele geben wie man das aufbauen soll. 
Wäre toll wenn mir einer helfen kann 

lg


----------



## Ulathar (12. Jul 2011)

Irgendwo bei den jMonkeys gibs n Tutorial was auf einem bereits bestehenden Spiel basiert, weiß gerade den Namen nicht mehr.
Wenn du das Step by Step nachbaust müsstest du eigendlich nen guten ersten Einblick bekommen wie das generell aufgebaut ist.

Allerdings würd ich dir raten zum Einstieg in Java evtl erstmal mit was "kleinem" zu beginnen um mehr mit Java vertraut zu werden.


----------



## Kr0e (12. Jul 2011)

Unter C/C++ gibts ja auch tolle Egnines wie OGRE 3D z.B. 

Vlt kurz zu einem der wichtigsten Unterscheide zwischen Java und C/C++: Garbage Collection. Du musst also nichts bzg Speicheraufräumen beachten.

Also die jME ist eine Game Engine und ein verdammt mächtiges Werkzeug, vorallem seid der Einführung von Shader. Die haben sogar eine eigene IDE mit AssetManager und allem drum dran, hier und da leider etwas buggy aber es wird langsam.

Dieser Link beinhaltet alle weiterfrührenden Adressen:

jMonkeyEngine.org | Documentation and Tutorials

Ansich bekommt man mit der jME recht schnell gute Ergebnisse hin aber die Einarbeitung mit Hilfe der tutorials ist unbedingt nötig. Gerade was Texturen z.B. angeht... Wirst sehen was ich meine, wenn du das Tut machst 

Na dann: Happy Coding 

Gruß,

Chris


----------

